# Fatal Error: Markup im Dokument muss ordnungsgemäß formatiert sein.



## huckleberry (27. Mrz 2012)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<date_created>Tue Mar 27 14:03:57 CEST 2012</date_created>
<pos>11.234,52.2343</pos>
<html5><html><body><h1>Title</h1></body></html></html5>
```

Hallo, ich bekomme bei dem obigen XML folgende Fehlermeldung: Fatal Error: Markup im Dokument nach dem Root-Element muss ordnungsgemäß formatiert sein.

Ist des oben richtig XML formattiert?

Ich danke.. Huck


----------



## Lumaraf (28. Mrz 2012)

XML erlaubt nur ein Root-Element, bei dir sind es aber drei. (date_created, pos und html5) Verpack die 3 Elemente einfach in ein extra Root-Tag.

Zum Beispiel so:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<document>
    <date_created>Tue Mar 27 14:03:57 CEST 2012</date_created>
    <pos>11.234,52.2343</pos>
    <html5><html><body><h1>Title</h1></body></html></html5>
<document>
```

Oder alternativ auch so:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<html5>
    <date_created>Tue Mar 27 14:03:57 CEST 2012</date_created>
    <pos>11.234,52.2343</pos>
    <html><body><h1>Title</h1></body></html>
</html5>
```


----------



## huckleberry (28. Mrz 2012)

Thats it! Ich danke!


----------

